# Fido, switch to iPhone



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

My 3 years contract with Fido is about to expire, so I figured this might be a good opportunity to get an iPhone 3GS.

Like many of you, I have no need for data plan as I'm still attending university where Wi-Fi is available. So I want to know what's the best strategy to negociate a good deal (preferably 199$ for the phone with my current plan, I have 60$ Fido dollar as buffer room).

My second question is about data fee. I read some posts about disabling VPN, 3G, EDGE with fake ID and password, also I have to call Fido to have them block all data. I have a friend with iPhone 3G who personally confirms these approachs are reliable.

Nonetheless, I'm very paranoid (terrible experience in the past) and want to know whether the phone can still work (no phone, just Wi-Fi, video, etc.) without my SIM card. Worse comes to worst, I'd just rip out the Sim card and put it back into my old phone and use iPhone as a new iTouch (200$ vs 239$, not bad deal).

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

$399 for an iPhone 3GS 16GB without a data plan.

You're better off getting an iPod Touch. Wait for the 3rd gen to come out which is rumoured to include a the same camera with video capabilities


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

According to my last call with a Fido rep " no iphones are available without a data plan!"


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Apple has told thier resellers like Fido that they cannot sell the phones without data plans as thats where apple makes the money back for the cost of the phone. $200 bucks is a great deal, but paying full price ($700) without a plan is expensive!


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

First make sure you are talking to a customer service rep in Retentions. They have more options in what they can offer you. 
I ended up getting offered 200 min + unlimited after 5:00pm with no system access fee or 911 for $17.50/mo. Add to this the $10 iPhone pack which includes call display and visual voice mail. Plus the $25 500MB plan and you've got $52.50 before taxes. Is that too much for a college student? Let me tell you: when you have one of these 3GS marvels
with a data plan it's like having a tricorder. Do it!


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you for replies.

To the post above, your phone plan: 200 minutes plus unlimited after 5:00 for 17:50 is what I have right now, except I signed up for it before they took out the system access fee.

I figured I had to talk to someone from retention. Since my contract expires this December, I suppose Fido will call me a while before that (they already texted me for a deal which I chose to ignore).

As for the 55$/month, frankly, I do think it's too much for me, especially since I'm not earning any money during school semester.

How I envy my friend. He talked to a rep for 2 hours until he got an iphone 3g for a cheap price without a data plan. Sure wish I have his skill.

Either way, I think I'll just wait until Fido makes the first move. If I can't strike a good bargain, I'll just get an iTouch at Boxing Day. Hopefully they'd drop the price by then.


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you for all your replies.

bshell, 52.50$/month before tax is too much for me, especially since I'm not even making any money during school semester.

Since my contract expires at December, I'll just wait for Fido to make the phone call and ask for contract renewal. If that doesn't work, I'll just hope for a good discount on iTouch during boxing day.


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just read a couple more posts here and there about iPhone 3GS

The more I think about it, the less I want the phone. It's really too much of a hassle. I'm not even sure if my 60 Fido dollars can be used to purchase the phone since it supposedly only applies to the full price of the device (699$)

iPhone 3GS: 299$ - 60 = 239$ + 50$/month
iTouch: 234$

dona83 was right, I should just get an iTouch.


----------



## candan9019 (Jul 22, 2008)

imactheknife said:


> Apple has told thier resellers like Fido that they cannot sell the phones without data plans as thats where apple makes the money back for the cost of the phone. $200 bucks is a great deal, but paying full price ($700) without a plan is expensive!


I think you mean Rogers, Apple doesn't get any money from the monthly plans anymore (like with the first gen). Rogers pays full price and subsidizes like any other phone.


To the OP I would say it's a good idea to wait, with Bell/Telus switching to HSPA very soon it would be good to see what they are going to offer. A Telus iPhone could be a possibility. Best to stay away from contracts for now, I'm kicking myself for signing with Fido back in June.


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, that's what I figured. More competition = better deals for us (only exception being gas, lol)

I googled around further and found out that once iPhone is activated, it can be used without a sim card (no phone calls, 3G, Edge of course).

So here's my alternative to cheap iTouch:

Manage to get iPhone for 199$ without data add on, keep my old plan
I'll just use my old phone to make calls and use iPhone as an iTouch, hehe.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

My son just got the $99 iPhone 3G deal from Fido, if that is adequate for you. You can also get the 3GS, as you say for $199. Also my son applied his fido dollars. That was not a problem. In addition, he bargained with them and essentially got the phone for free. I cannot emphasize enough the importance of bargaining. There are many websites online that explain how to do this. e.g. HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - The Fido Loyalty Thread - All threads related to retention, loyalty, and winback!! or [Elect] Fido - Retention Plans - RedFlagDeals.com Forums You are in a marvelous position to do this if your contract is nearly up with fido. You do not have to wait until it's actually up. Just read the websites above and follow the instructions. Finally, you can use your existing Fido SIM chip in an iPhone. All you have to do is unlock it, (all the instructions are available at sites such as iClarified - Tutorials - iPhone ). It will work. Hundreds of thousands of Canadians have safely done this. It's a bit daunting, but you can do it.


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, bshell. I guess it can't hurt to give it a try, though I have heard in some cases, rep just cancel your account without bargaining, lol.

I'll keep you guys informed after I give it a try.


----------



## pyroo (Oct 25, 2008)

I just called Fido, the lady told me that having the data plan is highly RECOMMENDED but not mandatory. HOWEVER if a data plan is not added, you would have to pay an extra $200 premium for the phone, so the 16GB will be $400 and the 32GB will be $500.

I than called apple and the person told me that you have to get a data plan with the iphone, but I told them what the person form Fido told me, and apple employee said whatever Fido can do, they can match as well, therefore, you can get the iphone without the data plan, you just have to pay more for the phone. 

Can someone else confirm this as well because it seems that most Fido/apple employees do not know about this "no data plan" option for the iphone.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

fish2079 said:


> Yep, that's what I figured. More competition = better deals for us (only exception being gas, lol)
> 
> I googled around further and found out that once iPhone is activated, it can be used without a sim card (no phone calls, 3G, Edge of course).
> 
> ...


Seems to me more people are locking down their WiFi these days, so I'd be careful about relying on that as your only internet source. I used an iPod Touch happily for about a year, but now that I have an iPhone 3GS, I can seriously say the data plan is worth it. I got the 6GB for $30/month data plan, but I rarely go over about 500 MB. That could change. Having the phone part sync with my contacts, calendar and everything else is awesome. I pay about $65 a month ($35 for the cellphone part) with Rogers. The 16GB model cost $199. So, a pretty good deal I'd say.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

pyroo said:


> I just called Fido, the lady told me that having the data plan is highly RECOMMENDED but not mandatory. HOWEVER if a data plan is not added, you would have to pay an extra $200 premium for the phone, so the 16GB will be $400 and the 32GB will be $500.
> 
> I than called apple and the person told me that you have to get a data plan with the iphone, but I told them what the person form Fido told me, and apple employee said whatever Fido can do, they can match as well, therefore, you can get the iphone without the data plan, you just have to pay more for the phone.
> 
> Can someone else confirm this as well because it seems that most Fido/apple employees do not know about this "no data plan" option for the iphone.


It's right on the website. However, an iPhone without a data plan is like a fish without water. Why bother? An iPod Touch is a much cheaper option. And let's face it: if a person's primary interest is being cheap, they don't really need an iPhone.


----------



## pyroo (Oct 25, 2008)

fjnmusic said:


> It's right on the website. However, an iPhone without a data plan is like a fish without water. Why bother? An iPod Touch is a much cheaper option. And let's face it: if a person's primary interest is being cheap, they don't really need an iPhone.


I agree, i wouldnt mind paying for the data, but i dont want to pay for it if i wont be using it, since i would be using the phone primarily at home, work, and school where wifi is readily available. And some people want the iphone so that they can have their music/games/videos/phone all in one place, therefore, data would be useless for those people...


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

I'll chime in again. I had the original iPhone for two years with virtually no data plan. (I had an ancient package that included 12MB of data. This could be wiped out by visiting one website.) Now I have the 6GB deal. Quite a difference. Here are some times I've used data that I never could before: on my bicycle or in my car for GPS apps and for audio streaming of CBC. (The CBC App is great!) Also to quickly download apps in strange situations: e.g. a free guitar tuner at band practice. Constantly to check email and facebook no matter where I am. As previous posters have said: it's really nice never worry about WiFi availability all the time. I strongly urge you to lobby for really cheap phone plans. Fido has one as low as $17.50/mo for 200min with no SAF or 911 fees, and free calls after 5:00pm and weekends. That leaves lots of room for the $25 500MB data plan. 95% of people never go over 500MB/mo. Hence with some begging and haggling you could get a wonderfully functional iPhone for as low as $42.50 + tax per month. Not bad. At that low monthly rate, who cares if you have to pay an extra $100 or $200 up front. You will make it back in less than a year in money saved due to those low recurring payments. The initial cost of these things is trivial. Everyone should work as hard as possible to get their monthly payments down as low as possible.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> And let's face it: if a person's primary interest is being cheap, they don't really need an iPhone.


Bears repeating.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Bears repeating.


"Bears repeating."

I do *not* want to see the graphic for that!


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

I made the call to Fido Retention today, so here's the deal.

First, they changed the call system, so you get connected to an agent instead of pressing 2 for account cancellation.

Second, the agent who answered told me with politeness and firmness that iPhone without data plan is impossible. 
Why?
1. They are completely out of iPhone 3G, new or refreshed. So iPhone 3GS is the only option.
2. Fido and Rogers, the only two suppliers of iPhone in Canada, have the exact same conditions. My interpretation: They honestly aren't afraid when someone threatens to cancel.
3. The reason iPhone is stuck with a data plan is that Apple still holds the copyright to the phone (not sure what this has to do with anything).
4. I can not use my Fido dollar unless I take a 3-year data plan.

My approach: present my friend's deal who managed to get an iPhone 3G for 200$ without data plan when it first came out then inquire whether that is still possible. I did not threaten to cancel because I still have 4 months left and do not want to be slapped with 80$ on my next and last bill. 

In the end, it's back to iTouch for me. As someone has said, iPhone without data plan is a waste of money.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

You are in the same boat as I am.
I think the best you can do is find a used iphone and use your current sim in it until your plan expires and that way you will have more clout when renewing!
PS
If you find an extra iphone please let me know as I'm still looking!


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

fish2079 said:


> As someone has said, iPhone without data plan is a waste of money.


That's not really true... an iPhone without a data plan is an iPod Touch and a cell phone all in one, which saves carrying two devices with you.


----------



## fish2079 (Aug 21, 2009)

G-Mo said:


> That's not really true... an iPhone without a data plan is an iPod Touch and a cell phone all in one, which saves carrying two devices with you.


True, true, but I wasn't nearly as interested in the phone part as I was in the wi-fi part.

My main motivation for iPhone is that, since I'm in university, I can use iPhone/iTouch to access the Internet for some quick references when I get bored/confused in class. I can certainly bring my laptop, but it drains its juice way before I'me done with my daily 4 hours of consecutive classes.

So anyway, I'm pretty much done with iPhone, too much hassle with negotiations and contracts and stuff. When iTouch 3rd gen comes out this fall (if rumors are true), I'd get it instead.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

A previous poster who pointed out that the iPhone includes a GSM radio for phone calls makes a good point. The iPhone also has a few other very useful things that the iPod Touch is missing: a camera, a microphone and GPS, all things that do not require a data plan to work. I agree that if you can find a used iPhone, it's a better option than the iPod Touch, unless the new one being announced next week has a camera and a microphone. Those are quite handy. Having a phone built in is nice too. And it will work with any existing Rogers or Fido SIM after jailbreaking and unlocking which is trivial these days and has virtually no risk.


----------

